# Need a new hunting knife



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Can someone please recomend me a good hunting knife in the $80-100 range?
I want a sturdy blade around 4" long with a gut hook.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

You didn't mention fixed blade or folder, but I would spend a little time researching Gerber or Buck Knives at your price point. Stainless,Carbon Steel,D2, or other as a preference?


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Fixad blade, perfer carbon steel but stainless ok. Didnt find a Gerber I liked but thx ill check out Buck Knifes.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Ohh the Buck Zipper is nice, a few $ more then I hade in mind but ill have a look on ebay


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

get good steel.
A buck or a kershaw will be good. Both have a guthook.
I would stay away from gerber, they don't have good steel. imo.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I love ebay, Buck Zipper retails for $176 over here I found it on eBay for $81 even with shipping and tax im saving $52!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

tango said:


> get good steel.
> A buck or a kershaw will be good. Both have a guthook.
> I would stay away from gerber, they don't have good steel. imo.


I've yet to find an American Made (Portland) Gerber that had a steel of such poor quality that I was disappointed by it. But I refused to purchase any of Gerber's imports.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

M118LR said:


> I've yet to find an American Made (Portland) Gerber that had a steel of such poor quality that I was disappointed by it. But I refused to purchase any of Gerber's imports.


I bought a Gerber Freeman Guide because it looked like a good knife, and I gutted a doe with it first time ever using the knife I had troubles gutting her the blade was dull and tugged and took a lot to gut her. I couldn't even cut gambles that night on her, I also had a Gerber folder that broke and constantly dull, I would never go back to a Gerber ever again. Plumbum, if you want a great not a good hunting knife get either a Case or a Ka-Bar, I use either my Ka-Bar little fin or Case 379 Leather Hunter. They're not expensive, nor are they big rambo knives, they don't have gut hooks but i.m.h.o you should learn how to gut without a hook, I have a Camillus set also I picked up at Wal-Mart has a gut hook blade we use sometimes for skinning great set, comes with 4 knives no sheaths but exceptional knives.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Grinch said:


> I bought a Gerber Freeman Guide because it looked like a good knife, and I gutted a doe with it first time ever using the knife I had troubles gutting her the blade was dull and tugged and took a lot to gut her. I couldn't even cut gambles that night on her, I also had a Gerber folder that broke and constantly dull, I would never go back to a Gerber ever again. Plumbum, if you want a great not a good hunting knife get either a Case or a Ka-Bar, I use either my Ka-Bar little fin or Case 379 Leather Hunter. They're not expensive, nor are they big rambo knives, they don't have gut hooks but i.m.h.o you should learn how to gut without a hook, I have a Camillus set also I picked up at Wal-Mart has a gut hook blade we use sometimes for skinning great set, comes with 4 knives no sheaths but exceptional knives.


Grinch, should you care to purchase a quality set of knives, I recommend that you spend a little time perusing the KOA web-sight. But I don't believe that will fit into Plumbum's pocketbook.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Ka-Bar Leather Handled Hunter with Guthook | AGRussell.com


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Ka-Bar Leather Handled Hunter with Guthook | AGRussell.com

Here ya go.

BF


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Duplicate post. Sorry

BF


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Check Out ANZA knives they are the Bomb Diggity


----------



## Attaboy (Feb 20, 2016)

I have several Ka-bar knifes, can't speak to this one specificly, but I like the ones I have, however no gut hook.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ah Sweden right?
how about a mora?


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Butler Ford said:


> Ka-Bar Leather Handled Hunter with Guthook | AGRussell.com


$36 sounds lika a good deal, have you any experiance of the quality of it? Its made from DIN 1.1411 thats a a German forged stainless high carbon steel commonly used din cooking knifes so its should retains its sharpness well.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> ah Sweden right?
> how about a mora?


Mora does as far i I know, dont make gut hook blades, its good value knifes but not a brand I would choose for a nice hunting knife. If I was goint to buy a Swedish made blade I would prefer one from "Fällkniven" buy they are to expensive as the cheapest blades are alomst $200 and the realy nice once cost around $600. I dont mind paying for quality but im not paying for for a brand name! You get much better value for money with a blade from one of the big US companys.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> $36 sounds lika a good deal, have you any experiance of the quality of it? Its made from DIN 1.1411 thats a a German forged stainless high carbon steel commonly used din cooking knifes so its should retains its sharpness well.


 I have and have had other Ka-Bars, they have all been good serviceable knives, I know nothing about guthooks, I consider them to be a solution to a problem that doesn't exist but to each, his own. You already know more about this steel than I do, sorry I can't help more.

BF


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Butler Ford said:


> I have and have had other Ka-Bars, they have all been good serviceable knives, I know nothing about guthooks, I consider them to be a solution to a problem that doesn't exist but to each, his own. You already know more about this steel than I do, sorry I can't help more.
> 
> BF


Im going to try one, its good steel and just over $30 on ebay ill just replace it if I dont like it.

Thanks


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Plumbum said:


> Ohh the Buck Zipper is nice, a few $ more then I hade in mind but ill have a look on ebay
> 
> View attachment 15018


 I have the same one ,, I love it , you will to.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

tango said:


> get good steel.
> A buck or a kershaw will be good. Both have a guthook.
> I would stay away from gerber, they don't have good steel. imo.


Fiskars and Gerber are the same company - Can't stand their products.

Only exception is the pocket knife I carry (which is a Gerb). Don't know why, but it was the right combination of size, shape, blade, features, etc. I do have to sharpen it quite a bit, but the guy at Ace Hardware charges $3 for it so when I'm there once a month or two I'll give him 5 and let him put a razors edge on it.


----------

